
Why You Can’t Concentrate at Work - jpindar
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-you-cant-concentrate-at-work-1494342840?mod=e2tw
======
tedyoung
"an unforeseen consequence of open-plan workspaces"

hahahahah, unforeseen only if one didn't look.

------
rootcsd
I can agree with this article for the most part. In my old office, I removed
almost everything from my desk but my computer. It did help having entire room
to myself, though.

